# Whisper by SOA



## Rob Fisher (3/9/18)

In a little town called Choroszcz not far from Białystok, Poland is a modder who is renowned for making the Mellody Box Mod back in the day! Now Tomasz has made an RDA/RDTA/RTA MTL/DL atty called the Whisper! It should leave Poland tomorrow to head for Durban! Can't wait to give this one a test drive!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (3/9/18)

Looks very interesting @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing the post - looking forward to hearing more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cornelius (4/9/18)

Looks very interesting indeed uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

